# Tourist or Object Removal



## silguy (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi,

I've searched around and found quite a bit of tourist removal software as well as interactive, free online software.  But those require multiple pictures and layering them to create a tourist/object free photo.  Is there a quicker or more efficient way to removal 1 tourist w/ only 1 copy of a picture?  Pixel/color blending?  Anyone help?


Thanks,


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 2, 2009)

To remove something from a photo...what you have to do, is replace that area with something else.  Probably the most common tool for this (in Photoshop) is the clone tool/stamp.  The basic technique is to sample an area close to the object (tourist) and clone that area over the object.


----------



## Peano (Jun 2, 2009)

silguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've searched around and found quite a bit of tourist removal software as well as interactive, free online software.  But those require multiple pictures and layering them to create a tourist/object free photo.  Is there a quicker or more efficient way to removal 1 tourist w/ only 1 copy of a picture?  Pixel/color blending?  Anyone help?



It depends on the image. What works for one won't work for another. You have to fit the solution to the problem.


----------



## silguy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll upload the picture I'm referring to tonight, and perhaps someone could help?  Thanks!!


----------



## DeadPixel (Jun 5, 2009)

To see the image would help, of course.


----------



## silguy (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry for the delay.

Here it is.

Please help:hug::


Photos in silguy's 'Root' album

Thanks in advance!


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 10, 2009)

That person's taking up an aweful lot of space. That'd be hard to fill in (though with the things some people can pull off in PS, I wouldn't be surprised if someone could do it with lots of time) with just stuff from the image. It'd be easier to (a) pay close attention to the background when shooting or (b) use another shot from the same perspective and under the same lighting conditions (same WB, and camera to be completely anal about it) to cover them up.

Or an easier solution might be to just crop them right out. Then you could get your subject off-centre while you're at it.


----------



## DeadPixel (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the image, Silguy, here is just my opinion:
none of semi-automatic software (if you had it in mind) will do this kind of work for you. Manual photoshop work in my opinion in many cases is able to do more, though the image still is complicated if you do not have details of a background in another shot.. you have to have something on background under that person to replace, would help a lot if you have another similar shot with details, which appears under that person in other image, so you can try to replace. 
Probably phoroshop gurus could fix it, but it is a not very fast job at all.
This is one of a more complicated jobs in my opinion.


----------



## Peano (Jun 10, 2009)

silguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've searched around and found quite a bit of tourist removal software as well as interactive, free online software.  But those require multiple pictures and layering them to create a tourist/object free photo.  Is there a quicker or more efficient way to removal 1 tourist w/ only 1 copy of a picture?  Pixel/color blending?



In this case, no. You don't need multiple pictures of this scene, but it would require layers and cloning to remove the woman from the background. It's not rocket surgery, but it does take some cloning on layers. Takes about half an hour.


----------



## DeadPixel (Jun 10, 2009)

im still very skeptic on that 
Anyone could take a challenge to edit this to prove it is possible?? 
(can't imagine what you would fill in the missing space in a background, Peano  )

*** edited ***

sorry, i misunderstood the point - explanation in my next post


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 10, 2009)

*bows to Peano* I have been thoroughly trumped and was wrong. Thank you, sir.

Would it be possible to see the final PSD, to get an idea of what the final layers looked like? >.>


----------



## Peano (Jun 10, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> *bows to Peano* I have been thoroughly trumped and was wrong. Thank you, sir.
> 
> Would it be possible to see the final PSD, to get an idea of what the final layers looked like? >.>



Sure, here's a screen shot of the layer stack.


----------



## DeadPixel (Jun 10, 2009)

ah, i was thinking we are talking about person removal which is in front ... lol
all i was talking is about removing the main person on picture (which would be really big challenge)
Forgive me my misunderstanding eacesign:

Nice job, Peano! :thumbup:


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 10, 2009)

So a ton of cloning, but what's with the selective colour, exposure, and levels adjustment layers? (I can at least see how the blur in the end makes the edits less noticeable, but what about the unsharp mask? Same deal?)


----------



## silguy (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the post guys!  Wow, Peano, thanks!!!(now you can add another thanks to your collection?)  Can I have a copy of the actual picture w/ that person out?  :hug::  By the way, thanks for everyone's opinions, feel free to give me more tips.  I recently bought Nikon D80 from a friend and found it extremely fun to play w/.  Right now, I'm learning about my camera functions.  I'm using all the auto features of the camera and basically shot tons of pictures at Balboa Park in San Diego.  I don't have any preset or specific distance or setting.  I'm just selecting auto as I see fit and focusing and SNAP!

Thanks again guys and gals!!!


I just found another expensive hobby besides building cars and computers.....


----------



## Peano (Jun 11, 2009)

silguy said:


> Can I have a copy of the actual picture w/ that person out?




*Have??* Did you see that layer stack? Sorry, I'm a nice guy, but I'm not crazy.


----------



## DeadPixel (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats my try to wipe out tourist :mrgreen:


----------



## Steph (Jun 12, 2009)

Peano said:


> silguy said:
> 
> 
> > Can I have a copy of the actual picture w/ that person out?
> ...



Why not? What is so wrong with giving away (as opposed to selling) 30 minutes of your life to a fellow photographer?:meh: I wouldn't call that crazy, I would call that a nice gesture.


----------



## Peano (Jun 12, 2009)

Steph said:


> Peano said:
> 
> 
> > silguy said:
> ...



No offense intended. It's just that I do retouching commercially. If you were a commercial photographer, you might understand. I would not ask a commercial photographer to just give me his time and skills, and call it a "nice gesture." This is the first time in a very long time that anyone has asked me to simply give them the product of my work. (I do _pro bono_ work, but generally in cases where there's some special consideration like a death of a family member. You might be surprised at how many jobs just like yours come to me by email, sent by people perfectly willing to pay me to fix pictures that are important to them.)


----------



## Steph (Jun 12, 2009)

Peano said:


> No offense intended. It's just that I do retouching commercially. If you were a commercial photographer, you might understand. I would not ask a commercial photographer to just give me his time and skills, and call it a "nice gesture." This is the first time in a very long time that anyone has asked me to simply give them the product of my work. (I do _pro bono_ work, but generally in cases where there's some special consideration like a death of a family member. You might be surprised at how many jobs just like yours come to me by email, sent by people perfectly willing to pay me to fix pictures that are important to them.)



I understand better now. I thought were a hobbyist with very good Photoshop    skills and that you were trying to make a few bucks form another TPF member, who did not actually ask for the picture to be retouched but for advice on how to do it. Apologies if I offended you with my comments.


----------



## Peano (Jun 12, 2009)

Steph said:


> Peano said:
> 
> 
> > No offense intended. It's just that I do retouching commercially. If you were a commercial photographer, you might understand. I would not ask a commercial photographer to just give me his time and skills, and call it a "nice gesture." This is the first time in a very long time that anyone has asked me to simply give them the product of my work. (I do _pro bono_ work, but generally in cases where there's some special consideration like a death of a family member. You might be surprised at how many jobs just like yours come to me by email, sent by people perfectly willing to pay me to fix pictures that are important to them.)
> ...



No offense taken. A 2-second glance at my website would have told you I do commercial retouching.  So I was just a little taken aback by your suggestion that I should be perfectly willing to give my work away to anyone who asks for it. 

In fact I give quite a bit of my time helping others learn to do what I do . I have no "trade secrets" and will show others how I retouched any image, as you can see from the samples linked to below. But I draw that line at doing the work for them.

   Fixing sun flare
http://www.radiantpics.com/sunfix.pdf

  Relighting a family portrait with s/h and hue/sat
Re: Ok. Now I need your help, please: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Selection using Quick Select and Quick Mask
Photoshop: how to select a irregular object? - Canon Digital Photography Forums

  Layer mask  basic principle
NikonCafe.com

  Skin smoothing tutorial (see page 10):
http://www.radiantpics.com/skin.pdf

  About contrast:
A little about contrast: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Blurring a background:
Re: Would you like to play with this couple??: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Clone out a background shadow:
How to fix the shadows: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Copy/paste instead of cloning:
Re: Can this photo be saved?: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Building a basic edge mask for sharpening:
Re: Look deep into her Eyes...: Canon EOS 50D - 10D Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Turn gray hair to black:
Re: how would you change white hair to black: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Using a hue/sat adjustment layer to build a mask:
NikonCafe.com

  Painting instead of cloning:
Re: Best cloning method?: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Brighten skin tones with soft light:
Re: Am I close?: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Fixing a blown sky with selective color:
NikonCafe.com

  Fixing blown highlights on skin
A two-layer fix: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Day-to-night tutorials:
Day to night - a mini tut for beginners on up [Page 1]: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review
Day to night 2: mini tut for beginners [Page 1]: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Links to various eye tutorials here:
Re: Here's one: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review

  Fixing moiré with noise reduction:
NikonCafe.com

  Making a high-key sketch:
Re: I have been trying for hours...: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## silguy (Jun 12, 2009)

Peano said:


> Steph said:
> 
> 
> > Peano said:
> ...



Thanks for showing us your capability and your work.  My intent wasn't to use your commercialized skills or anything.  I just asked if it can be done w/out layering.  I really appreciate the response and the support in this community and since you took the time to demonstrate your work,  I just figured you did it already, so I asked...  I never imagined you'd take it as far as a death of a family member before you share your work.   Since that's the case, and it's just outrageous or crazy, then I respect your decisions and I must apologize for asking, or even posting a question like this.


Thanks for everyone's support! :thumbup:


----------



## Peano (Jun 12, 2009)

silguy said:


> I never imagined you'd take it as far as a death of a family member before you share your work.



If you check the links I posted, you'll see that I have shared my work and my knowledge pretty generously. I'm glad to help others who are trying to learn and improve their Photoshop skills. If you want to learn, I'll be glad to help you. But I won't just do the work for you.


----------



## silguy (Jun 13, 2009)

Peano said:


> silguy said:
> 
> 
> > I never imagined you'd take it as far as a death of a family member before you share your work.
> ...



I didn't intend for you to do the work for me....  Thanks for showing your work.


----------



## Peano (Jun 13, 2009)

silguy said:


> Peano said:
> 
> 
> > silguy said:
> ...



I'm not going to play semantics games with you, silguy.



silguy said:


> Wow, Peano, thanks!!!  Can I have a copy of the actual picture w/ that person out?


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 13, 2009)

here is my attempt, im pretty proud of it






i have the .tif if you would like learning rights to the edit (free learning rights)


----------



## Peano (Jun 13, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> i have the .tif if you would like learning rights to the edit (free learning rights)



Speaking of learning rights, if you check the tutorials I posted earlier, you'll find one that shows how to blur the background without leaving halos like this.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 13, 2009)

i know how to remove it... not hard, it was only a quicki job
after all he only asked how to get rid of the tourist, not to make a perfect image, so i focused on the brief


----------



## Peano (Jun 13, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> i know how to remove it... not hard, it was only a quicki job
> after all he only asked how to get rid of the tourist, not to make a perfect image, so i focused on the brief



Much better to prevent the halo from occurring in the first place than to try to remove it afterward. On some images, blurring halos can't be convincingly removed at all.


----------



## DeadPixel (Jun 13, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> here is my attempt, im pretty proud of it
> have the .tif if you would like learning rights to the edit (free learning rights)



Learning 'RIGHTS'? ... for one image? ... so many rools in this world 

don't you think that sometimes we are too much sentimental ...


----------



## silguy (Jun 14, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> here is my attempt, im pretty proud of it
> 
> 
> i have the .tif if you would like learning rights to the edit (free learning rights)




That's nicely done.  For some reason, I've always liked blurred backgrounds where the main focus area is clear as opposed to everything's focused.  Either way, it's nice....


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 19, 2009)

DeadPixel said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > here is my attempt, im pretty proud of it
> ...




All i mean is.. he can use my image and layers to learn how to remove the person (i have described how to do it in the layers)
instead of just posting my work everywhere but i deleted the file now


----------



## DeadPixel (Jun 20, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> All i mean is.. he can use my image and layers to learn how to remove the person (i have described how to do it in the layers)
> instead of just posting my work everywhere but i deleted the file now


Yeh i know what you meant, UUilliam, do not take it very personal, im just feel sick already of that word 'rights'. 
It is everywhere we go. Looks like we live in prison or in army. rules rules rules 'mentioned' everywhere.
Maybe it sounded, but it wasn't adressed to you personally but to all rule makers.
Im not against them, but im against too many rules where is totally no point. It makes too hard to breath.

btw: where did you find that term 'learning rights'  i never even heard about it.
The next step in creating rules i bet is going to be 'watching rights' 

eacesign:


----------

